# Best practices for migration to new computer?



## dijon (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm building a new Windows PC to replace a 7-year-old machine that's been an absolute workhorse. The machine features a fairly typical drive configuration with my main C: drive hosting the OS and software (including VSTs). Projects and project renders are on a separate drive and sample libraries are spread over another 4 drives.

My plan is to install Windows 11 on the new machine's C: drive and re-install all the software here as well. I don't have a master list of what I'll need so I'm going to have to just go through the program list and write stuff down. Is there a better way to do all this that doesn't involve going back in time and doing it correctly the first time?

For the non-system drives, I'm planning on physically moving them into the new computer once it's up and running, and naming each drive the same letter as the previous system. This way I hope to be able to open up a Reaper project and everything should be where it's supposed to be. 

Like most of us, my sample-based libraries are largely Kontakt, Spitfire (native), Orchestral Tools (Sine), Omnisphere. I'm hoping I don't have to re-download them and can just point the players to the new content locations.

In terms of licenses, do I need to unregister all my iLok content before the move? Are there a lot of other VSTs that are licensed to my machine that I need to worry about? Licensing advice in general? (uhe, UVI, FabFilter, Soundtoys, Native Instruments, EastWest etc..)

I suppose my actual question is - what am I about to screw up? Have any of you done this recently and wish there was something you knew before you started? Anything I should do differently this time around so my next migration is easier? 

Obviously, this is hugely stressful and I'm trying to have all my ducks in a row so I don't lose too much work time. So, if anyone has any tips I'd be most appreciative!


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 7, 2022)

Your plan sounds good. Did the same a few months ago. Installing a clean version of windows is a good idea. The non-system drives will just work the way you described, so that's no problem!

Indeed unregister your iLok licences. You don't have to do that that for Spitfire, SINE and NI. You can just reinstall the apps and point them to your libraries. For other VST's you'll have to check that with the creator (that's the most tedious part), but if you screw up, you can just email them in most cases.

One tip though if you have many SINE libraries. Write down the locations of all your libraries for SINE, it will make pointing to them a little easier if you know where they are.

An important tip: before installing your new version of windows, make sure to pull out the old boot drive. Otherwise Windows will use your old one as the main boot device and your new windows installation can't function without it.

After the installation is done, it's nice to add the old boot drive, so you can easily recover files from it.

Other than this, you should have a fairly smooth ride! Good luck!


----------



## David Chappell (Oct 7, 2022)

Something I wish I had done - and will do in future - is whenever I need to google to find out how to change some system settings, save the link that gets you the working solution. Especially when some have me down a rabbit hole of 10+ tabs it's not fun having to do that again from scratch because I didn't think to save the link!


----------



## dijon (Oct 7, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> After the installation is done, it's nice to add the old boot drive, so you can easily recover files from it.


That's a good thought, I'm sure I'll forget a few things.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2022)

You‘re on windows and your new system with 4 drives is overly complex and a real pain in the ass to manage.

You need to manage you data storage more effectively. Believe me what I am about
to tell you will change you life forever.

Deactivate all machine based licences to Ilok dongle. And in Future leave them there. There is no reason to storing Ilok licences locally. It’s a pain if you lose a hardrive or change components like a motherboard So don’t do Do it.

With you storage drives you need to move data completely off one to another location like a USB drive

Next build your new windows system and install windows to C:

Install the data drive you moved the data off into the new PC and format it, Change the drive letter to X:

This will mean that it won’t get interrupted if you plug in usb drive or pen drive or whatever In the future.

So now you should have a PC: With windows on C: and a blank empty storage drive X:

Now connect your other 3 drives with sample libraries on to the new PC

Once up and running install Stablebit Drivepool https://stablebit.com/ and create a storage pool with drive X:

This should take about one minute or less.

Here is mine I called mine Drivepool X:







Then all you need to do is copy the data from the USB drive to the new pool

Mine is like this by Vendor

Drivepool X:

Spitfire
Native Instruments
Audio Imperia

etc...

Then once you have copied the USB drive to the pool, format it the USB drive. Then copy storage drive 2 to the USB drive...Once complete format Storage drive 2

Then add Storage drive 2 to the pool. This will take a few seconds.

Now you will have a Drive Pool X: with double the space depending on your size of drives.

Then copy the data from the USB to the pool

Then do the same process for Drive 3 and Drive 4

What you will be left with is one single Volume drive called Drivepool:X with the combined storage of all four drives.

My pool currently is a mixture of 2 x 2TB SSD and 1 X 4 TB for a drive pool of 8TB

Now all you have to do in the future in mange one drive letter X for everything. You just ignore the other drives completely. You can even hide them in windows so you dont see them.

So my a new spitfire library you down load it to Drivepool X: Spitfire

Point Native Access to Drivepool X: Native Access

Point OT Sine to Drivepool X: Sine

etc....

Makes things so easy to manage as all your sample are now on one single volume called Drivepool X:

Backup are super easy as you dont need to remember directories any more and makes backing up super simple.

I backup my Drivepool to a server also running Drivepool






Start running out of space on the pool? No problem just install new SSD in PC add the dive to the existing drivepool and voila the drivepool expands in seconds.

Want to remove a drive from the pool? No problem just remove it as long as there is enough free space in the pool to migrate the data.

PC dies one day? No problem you can access the data from any computer wether it has drivepool installed or not.

I'm down to 705GB free on my Pool and looking to add another 4TB SSD come amazon prime sales time. I dont have to do anything with my samples or data. I just add the 4TB SSD to the pool and the pool expands without me having to faff with moving files etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 7, 2022)

Don't wipe the old computer OS drive until you know everything is working. There is always that one plugin you forgot to deregister. If you want to use it after everything is working, make an image of it. You can always mount it as a VHD through computer management. That way you can reuse the drive but still have the information. Unless you are going to use the old computer for something else.

Seriously, though, I have yet to find an easy way to do this. And reconnecting all the Kontakt libraries is such a pain. 

After everything is set up and working, don't forget to make a system image.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> You‘re on windows and your new system with 4 drives is overly complex and a real pain in the ass to manage.
> 
> You need to manage you data storage more effectively. Believe me what I am about
> to tell you will change you life forever.
> ...


How well does Stablebit work with things like Kontakt? And streaming samples? This would make me really happy if I get the advantages of using "one drive" and the speed of using multiple drives to stream. I realize it would work great with data and is probably something our IT uses.


----------



## dijon (Oct 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> You‘re on windows and your new system with 4 drives is overly complex and a real pain in the ass to manage.
> 
> You need to manage you data storage more effectively. Believe me what I am about
> to tell you will change you life forever.


It isn't though, it takes one second to remind myself which samples are where. I don't load samples from drives, I load them from within Kontakt/Sine/Spitfire. As long as they know where they are, I'm good. I honestly don't see how one giant X: drive is easier? Maybe I'm just used to it. I'll look into the iLok Dongle thing though.


----------



## seclusion3 (Oct 7, 2022)

Yup a clone of the old OS never hurts to have on an external drive. For Mac I use superduper, it’s saved my butt a few times now.


----------



## dijon (Oct 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> After everything is set up and working, don't forget to make a system image.


Indeed!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 7, 2022)

seclusion3 said:


> Yup a clone of the old OS never hurts to have on an external drive. For Mac I use superduper, it’s saved my butt a few times now.


If you're using a Mac, Migration Assistant saves a lot of time.

I even used it to migrate from an Intel Mac to an M1 one, just not for applications or plug-ins. If it were from one Intel to another, I would have used it for everything (and have done).


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 7, 2022)

dijon said:


> It isn't though, it takes one second to remind myself which samples are where. I don't load samples from drives, I load them from within Kontakt/Sine/Spitfire. As long as they know where they are, I'm good. I honestly don't see how one giant X: drive is easier? Maybe I'm just used to it. I'll look into the iLok Dongle thing though.


There's a place in each program (Spitfire/Native Access/Sine) that asks for the drive where things are located and will auto locate libraries in that drive. If you just say Drive X, for example, it could potentially auto find all your libraries. This is a HUGE timesaver over having to individually locate them. Of course, if you don't have 100+ libraries to find, this may not be for you.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2022)

dijon said:


> It isn't though, it takes one second to remind myself which samples are where. I don't load samples from drives, I load them from within Kontakt/Sine/Spitfire. As long as they know where they are, I'm good. I honestly don't see how one giant X: drive is easier? Maybe I'm just used to it. I'll look into the iLok Dongle thing though.


I know you dont load samples from drives!

Thats not the point!

Spitfire App Just looks for X: Spitfire

Sine just looks for X: Sine

Native Instruments just looks for X: Native Instruments

It complete negates the anything to do with missing samples...

Its a clean powerful way to manage your storage on windows.

And I really do wonder why people fanny about multiple drives on windows....

Say your windows machine dies and you have to reinstall windows...Native access can be back up running in seconds as no potential drive letters have changed.

D: has changed to E: for example and native instruments is throwing a tantrum cause it can't find samples.

Same with spitfire. You install the spitfire app point it to X: Spitfire and BOOM all your libraries are back online without fuss.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> How well does Stablebit work with things like Kontakt? And streaming samples? This would make me really happy if I get the advantages of using "one drive" and the speed of using multiple drives to stream. I realize it would work great with data and is probably something our IT uses.


Works Flawlessly.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Works Flawlessly.


Thank you! I think it will be worth getting!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 7, 2022)

Hmm....
"* Maximum pool size is limited by Windows. The limit is many *petabytes*, more than you will ever need."

How do they know this for sure.....


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Oct 24, 2022)

I am about to do the same process. I was thinking that I'd just wipe the old one and start fresh on the new system by downloading the content all over again. But reading this thread, I am worried some developers might give me problems. 
I don't have that many libraries anyway, so I think I can email a developer should the need arise. I assume NI Access and Spitfire app will help me solve this...


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 24, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> I am about to do the same process. I was thinking that I'd just wipe the old one and start fresh on the new system by downloading the content all over again. But reading this thread, I am worried some developers might give me problems.
> I don't have that many libraries anyway, so I think I can email a developer should the need arise. I assume NI Access and Spitfire app will help me solve this...


Not all developers offer the ability to redownload products. Or some may charge a bandwidth fee to redownload. Last year I lost my Windows drive to an update I wasn't expecting. I was not up to date on my backups and it wiped out my downloads folder. Since it happened right after Christmas/Black Friday, there were a lot of downloads. I didn't lose too much, I don't think. Also, I've lost a few backup drives recently and I am still trying to find backups for some of the libraries that don't offer re-downloads. Problem is, I got some of these as really good deals and re-buying will be expensive. 

Any Kontakt libraries can just be backed up in their folder and added back. They are easy. It's the synths, instruments and effects that run on dll files that you can't always just reload, but usually have to be reinstalled. 

If you are using a new drive, keep the old one until you figure out if you can get everything. You can always throw it into an external enclosure and copy things over. If not, make a system image. You can always mount the image as a virtual drive


----------



## dijon (Oct 24, 2022)

Having just been though this (I'm the OP) I thought I'd share a bit of my experience:

I built the computer with all new parts. New M2 drive with a new license for Windows 11. That part was fairly simple. It posted and booted first try. The rest took a solid 4 days just to get me most of the way there.

I had my sample libraries spread across 3 main drives - projects on a 4th drive. This isn't an issue for me, I know where everything is in a second of looking, then I never worry about it. I loaded up all the drives and they were all detected.

Here's where it's a pain. Technically, I didn't need to download anything. I just needed to install the plugins/download managers (NI, Sine, Spitfire, PA, EW, Izotope, Arturia, UVI) and point them to where the samples were.

Here's where I'd like to give a huge shoutout to @OrchestralTools - getting SINE player content back was the simplest and most seamless process of them all. I had my OT libraries spread out on each of the 3 different drives. The directory and folder names are just numbers so I really had no idea which was which. No problem. I open up the blank sine player, click _add collection_ and then click the Orchestral Tools folder on the first drive, and it begins to populate the content. Repeat 3x for each drive, done. Took maybe 90 seconds.

Native Instruments was excruciating. I loaded Native access and instead of being able to say, 'hey, all my Kontakt libraries are here - and some are here, I had to click _locate _for each and every library. Many of the Kontakt libraries weren't even listed under the Kontakt tab so I had to scan the _All_ tab for those. Nothing had to be redownloaded, but it took a long time and some of the .nicnt files had a weird duplicate with a '.' in front which caused the locate to fail. Deleting the extra '.' file fixed this.

Spitfire was so-so. Everything in the download manager showed up as broken, so once again, I had to go into each library and _locate _the files, but that wasn't enough. They had to be _repaired _as well. Repair is an odd word for this, but whatever. I eventually got this all done. BTW, some libraries like BBCSO needed to have each section located and repaired. Each time something got downloaded, probably the individual plugin. This took quite a while and OT gets another nod for a unified plugin here.

EastWest was also ok, maybe a bit better than Spitfire. Once again I had to locate, and then activate the content (after deactivating from iLok - see below). Nothing needed to be redownloaded

UVI was probably the second easiest. There was a bit of de-activation/reactivation to do but it was fairly straight forward. Nothing needed to be dowloaded.

For iLok content, I had my old machine up and running at the same time so I could simply de-activate licenses on one machine and then re-activate them on the new machine. This wasn't as bad as I had thought.

Final shoutout to Reaper for making it dead simple to export all your settings in one click so when you open it on the new machine, you're 100% back in business.

I still have a ton of one-off things to add back in but I'm going to do that as the need arises or if something is missing from an older project.

In a month or so, when everything is fully done, I'll use Samsung Magician to clone the OS drive.

Hope this helps someone. There's no shortcut to this process. Give yourself more time than you think!


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Oct 24, 2022)

dijon said:


> Having just been though this (I'm the OP) I thought I'd share a bit of my experience:
> 
> I built the computer with all new parts. New M2 drive with a new license for Windows 11. That part was fairly simple. It posted and booted first try. The rest took a solid 4 days just to get me most of the way there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Considering I havbe everything on one drive, my takeaway from your post is this: if I simply put all my libraries in the same folder and transfer them through external drive, I can use the downloader software to point to that folder.

I have mainly Kontakt libraries, UJAM (they say users can have 2 active at the same time), some Spitfire originals and one from Cinesamples. So clearly more managable than yours!


----------

